# Hardware issue or overheating, not sure!



## ellelaby (May 16, 2011)

Okay so I've had my PC for about 2 years now. Since I bought it I've never had any issues, always kept it clean from viruses and other malware. It's always also run very smoothly. 

The problem is this. Within the last 6-8 weeks or so it has been playing up. It usually turns itself off once a day at least. At a point I had the setting enabled so that it doesn't reboot but just gives you the error message. It talked about a BIOS issue and showed the "nvidiagraphicsdisplay.dll" or something along the lines of that. I ended up changing the setting back so it merely just reboots if there is an error. Now the computer lately has rarely turned itself off (UNLESS) I play Runescape (don't bash I play occasionally because when I was younger I was obsessive over it and I always come back to it here and there, anyway I don't care if I get bashed haha). Now I don't care too much about the game because I don't login to it that much, and my PC is mainly used for listening to music, doing Uni assignments, facebook, browsing etc. Now I can put up with a random reboot here and there, but what has come to my attention is, in the last few hours I decided to download a program called "SpeedFan". I have discovered that a couple of sectors in my PC are too hot. Here are the details:

Fan 1: 3534 RPM GPU: 0C
Fan 2: 0 RPM Temp 1: 46C
Fan 3: 0 RPM Temp 2: 65C
Fan 4: 0 RPM Temp 3: 60C
Fan 5: 0 RPM HD0: 35C
Core: 48C

My chipset is read as nVidia MCP61


Now when I logged into Runescape I noticed these values for Temp 2 and Temp 3 slowly rose up and I think within a minute or two Temp 2 rose up to about 75C or around there. 

My other specs are:
AMD Athlon 7750 Dual-core
2.71Ghz, 3.43 GB ram (4 but not detected)
On Windows xp sp3.

Geforce 6150se nforce 430
core clock 425mhz
memory clock 800mhz (1600 mhz data rate)
32 bit
memory: 256mb
memory type: ddr1
video bios information: 5.61.32.19.04
irq: 22
bus: fpci
(not sure if any of this has anything to do with it)

So if there anything I can do to help fix this? Is the computer shutting itself off because of overheating? or a hardware issue? There was a point a few weeks back where it was doing it really really often. I also had the case below the desk and it has boards on either side (with some space on the sides) but it was quite dusty down there so I moved it up next to the monitor. I could say that it turns itself off less now though. I've also noticed it likes to turn itself off around 12pm, 1am, 2am kind of thing. There was also a fair bit of dust around the case and near the holes so I wiped all that off. 

Is there any way to get rid of the dust inside? Or should I contact the pc maker who I bought it from? I have a feeling the computer wasn't built with the right parts because it says my memory is ddr1 yet on bootup it says the memory is ddr2, and my graphics were the cheapest graphics chipset at the time (I was struggling for money at that point :/ )

Thankyou for your time anyway, please help, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Please first check your temps in the BIOS so you have a baseline.

Download hardware monitor, install and run it then list the temperatures with the names associated.

CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## ellelaby (May 16, 2011)

```
CPUID HWMonitor Report
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Binaries
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

HWMonitor version    1.1.7.0

Monitoring
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard Model        M61PME-S2P (0x00000298 - 0x14D8D0C0)

LPCIO
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

LPCIO Vendor        ITE
LPCIO Model        IT8718
LPCIO Vendor ID        0x90
LPCIO Chip ID        0x8718
LPCIO Revision ID    0x5
Config Mode I/O address    0x2E
Config Mode LDN        0x4
Config Mode registers    
        00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
    00    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    10    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    20    87 18 05 09 1A 00 80 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    30    01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    40    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    50    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    60    02 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    70    00 02 00 00 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Register space        LPC, base address = 0x0290


Hardware Monitors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hardware monitor    ITE IT87
    Voltage 0    1.33 Volts [0x53] (CPU VCORE)
    Voltage 1    1.89 Volts [0x76] (VIN1)
    Voltage 2    3.34 Volts [0xD1] (+3.3V)
    Voltage 4    12.48 Volts [0xC3] (+12V)
    Voltage 7    5.62 Volts [0xD1] (+5V VCCH)
    Voltage 8    3.06 Volts [0xBF] (VBAT)
    Temperature 0    49°C (120°F) [0x31] (TMPIN0)
    Temperature 1    71°C (159°F) [0x47] (TMPIN1)
    Temperature 2    66°C (150°F) [0x42] (TMPIN2)
    Fan 0        3553 RPM [0xBE] (FANIN0)
    Fan PWM 0    0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM0)
    Fan PWM 1    99 pc [0x7F] (FANPWM1)
    Fan PWM 2    0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM2)
Register space        LPC, base address = 0x0290

        00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
    00    13 10 08 00 FF FF 00 37 FF 87 54 09 07 BD FF 00 
    10    FF FF FF 33 D7 FE 7F C2 00 FF 00 FF FF FF FF FF 
    20    55 76 D1 FF C2 04 06 D2 BF 31 47 42 80 E6 11 11 
    30    FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 
    40    7F 7F 7F 7F 7F 7F 5F 74 2D 40 90 22 FF FF FF FF 
    50    FF 1C 7F 7F 7F 50 07 07 90 07 0A 12 60 00 00 00 
    60    FF 14 41 27 90 03 FF FF 7F 7F 7F 00 00 7F FF FF 
    70    FF 14 41 20 90 03 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
    80    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 
    90    FF 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
    A0    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
    B0    FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
    C0    FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
    D0    FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
    E0    FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
    F0    FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 

Hardware monitor    NVIDIA NVAPI
    Voltage 0    0.00 Volts [0x0] (VIN0)


Processors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors        1
Number of threads        2

APICs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 0    
    -- Core 0    
        -- Thread 0    0
    -- Core 1    
        -- Thread 0    1

Processors Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1            ID = 0
    Number of cores        2 (max 2)
    Number of threads    2 (max 2)
    Name            AMD Athlon 7750 Black Edition
    Codename        Kuma
    Specification        AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor
    Package         Socket AM2+ (940)
    CPUID            F.2.3
    Extended CPUID        10.2
    Brand ID        6
    Core Stepping        DR-B3
    Technology        65 nm
    Core Speed        2712.6 MHz
    Multiplier x FSB    13.5 x 200.9 MHz
    HT Link speed        1004.6 MHz
    Instructions sets    MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4A, x86-64, AMD-V
    L1 Data cache        2 x 64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size
    L1 Instruction cache    2 x 64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size
    L2 cache        2 x 512 KBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size
    L3 cache        2 MBytes, 32-way set associative, 64-byte line size
    FID/VID Control        yes
    Min FID            6.8x
    P-State            FID 0xB - VID 0x12 - IDD 37 (13.5x - 1.325 V)
    P-State            FID 0x10B - VID 0x28 - IDD 29 (6.8x - 1.050 V)

    Package Type        0x1
    Model            77
    String 1        0x1
    String 2        0x3
    Page            0x0
    CmpCap            2
    TDP Limit        94 Watts
    TDC Limit        74 Amps
    Attached device        PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 0
    Attached device        PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 1
    Attached device        PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 2
    Attached device        PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 3
    Attached device        PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 4


Thread dumps
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Thread 0    
    APIC ID            0
    Topology        Processor ID 0, Core ID 0, Thread ID 0
    Type            02004007h
    Max CPUID level        00000005h
    Max CPUID ext. level    8000001Ah
    Cache descriptor    Level 1, I, 64 KB, 1 thread(s)
    Cache descriptor    Level 1, D, 64 KB, 1 thread(s)
    Cache descriptor    Level 2, U, 512 KB, 1 thread(s)
    Cache descriptor    Level 3, U, 2 MB, 2 thread(s)

    CPUID         
    0x00000000        0x00000005    0x68747541    0x444D4163    0x69746E65
    0x00000001        0x00100F23    0x00020800    0x00802009    0x178BFBFF
    0x00000002        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x00000003        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x00000004        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x00000005        0x00000040    0x00000040    0x00000003    0x00000000
    0x80000000        0x8000001A    0x68747541    0x444D4163    0x69746E65
    0x80000001        0x00100F23    0x10000CD3    0x000007FF    0xEFD3FBFF
    0x80000002        0x20444D41    0x6C687441    0x74286E6F    0x3720296D
    0x80000003        0x20303537    0x6C617544    0x726F432D    0x72502065
    0x80000004        0x7365636F    0x00726F73    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000005        0xFF30FF10    0xFF30FF20    0x40020140    0x40020140
    0x80000006        0x20800000    0x42004200    0x02008140    0x0010A140
    0x80000007        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x000001F9
    0x80000008        0x00003030    0x00000000    0x00002001    0x00000000
    0x80000009        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x8000000A        0x00000001    0x00000040    0x00000000    0x00000007
    0x8000000B        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x8000000C        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x8000000D        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x8000000E        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x8000000F        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000010        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000011        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000012        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000013        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000014        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000015        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000016        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000017        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000018        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000019        0xF0300000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x8000001A        0x00000003    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000

    MSR 0x0000001B        0x00000000    0xFEE00900
    MSR 0xC0010114        0x00000000    0x00000018
    MSR 0xC0010061        0x00000000    0x00000010
    MSR 0xC0010062        0x00000000    0x00000000
    MSR 0xC0010063        0x00000000    0x00000000
    MSR 0xC0010064        0x80000025    0x2400240B
    MSR 0xC0010065        0x8000001D    0x2400504B
    MSR 0xC0010066        0x00000000    0x24000000
    MSR 0xC0010067        0x00000000    0x24000000
    MSR 0xC0010068        0x00000000    0x24000000
    MSR 0xC0010071        0x00800001    0x2400240B
    MSR 0xC0010015        0x00000000    0x01000010
    MSR 0xC001001F        0x00404000    0x00000008
    MSR 0xC0010058        0x00000000    0xF0000001
    MSR 0xC0010004        0x00001286    0x9D5955BF
    MSR 0xC0010071        0x00800001    0x2400240B
    MSR 0xC0010070        0x00000000    0x2400240B

CPU Thread 1    
    APIC ID            1
    Topology        Processor ID 0, Core ID 1, Thread ID 0
    Type            02004007h
    Max CPUID level        00000005h
    Max CPUID ext. level    8000001Ah
    Cache descriptor    Level 1, I, 64 KB, 1 thread(s)
    Cache descriptor    Level 1, D, 64 KB, 1 thread(s)
    Cache descriptor    Level 2, U, 512 KB, 1 thread(s)
    Cache descriptor    Level 3, U, 2 MB, 2 thread(s)

    CPUID         
    0x00000000        0x00000005    0x68747541    0x444D4163    0x69746E65
    0x00000001        0x00100F23    0x01020800    0x00802009    0x178BFBFF
    0x00000002        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x00000003        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x00000004        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x00000005        0x00000040    0x00000040    0x00000003    0x00000000
    0x80000000        0x8000001A    0x68747541    0x444D4163    0x69746E65
    0x80000001        0x00100F23    0x10000CD3    0x000007FF    0xEFD3FBFF
    0x80000002        0x20444D41    0x6C687441    0x74286E6F    0x3720296D
    0x80000003        0x20303537    0x6C617544    0x726F432D    0x72502065
    0x80000004        0x7365636F    0x00726F73    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000005        0xFF30FF10    0xFF30FF20    0x40020140    0x40020140
    0x80000006        0x20800000    0x42004200    0x02008140    0x0010A140
    0x80000007        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x000001F9
    0x80000008        0x00003030    0x00000000    0x00002001    0x00000000
    0x80000009        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x8000000A        0x00000001    0x00000040    0x00000000    0x00000007
    0x8000000B        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x8000000C        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x8000000D        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x8000000E        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x8000000F        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000010        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000011        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000012        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000013        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000014        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000015        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000016        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000017        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000018        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x80000019        0xF0300000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
    0x8000001A        0x00000003    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000

    MSR 0x0000001B        0x00000000    0xFEE00800
    MSR 0xC0010114        0x00000000    0x00000018
    MSR 0xC0010061        0x00000000    0x00000010
    MSR 0xC0010062        0x00000000    0x00000000
    MSR 0xC0010063        0x00000000    0x00000000
    MSR 0xC0010064        0x80000025    0x2400240B
    MSR 0xC0010065        0x8000001D    0x2400504B
    MSR 0xC0010066        0x00000000    0x24000000
    MSR 0xC0010067        0x00000000    0x24000000
    MSR 0xC0010068        0x00000000    0x24000000
    MSR 0xC0010071        0x00800001    0x2400240B
    MSR 0xC0010015        0x00000000    0x01000010
    MSR 0xC001001F        0x00404000    0x00000008
    MSR 0xC0010058        0x00000000    0xF0000001
    MSR 0xC0010004        0x00000179    0x65EE19CB
    MSR 0xC0010071        0x00800001    0x2400240B
    MSR 0xC0010070        0x00000000    0x2400240B



Storage
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


Graphic APIs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

API                NVIDIA I/O
API                NVIDIA NVAPI

Display Adapters
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Display adapter 0    
    Name            NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
    Revision        A2
    PCI device        bus 0 (0x0), device 13 (0xD), function 0 (0x0)
    Vendor ID        0x10DE (0x1458)
    Model ID        0x03D0 (0xD000)


ACPI
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

ACPI Tree        
_GPE
  _L11
  _L00
  _L03
  _L0B
  _L0D
  _L05
  _L15
_PR_
  C000
    _PCT
    _PSS
    XPSS
    _PSD
    _PPC
  C001
    _PCT
    _PSS
    XPSS
    _PSD
    _PPC
  C002
    _PCT
    _PSS
    XPSS
    _PSD
    _PPC
  C003
    _PCT
    _PSS
    XPSS
    _PSD
    _PPC
_SB_
  PWRB
    _HID
    _STA
  PCI0
    _HID
    _CID
    _ADR
    _UID
    _BBN
    PCIA
    _REG
    MBIO
      _HID
      _UID
      _CRS
    NATA
    _S3D
    _STA
    LDT3
    [ ]
    UCFG
    _CRS
    PICM
    APIC
    _PRT
    HUB0
      _ADR
      _STA
      PICM
      APIC
      _PRT
      _PRW
    SAT1
      _ADR
      PRI0
        _ADR
        SPTM
        _GTM
        _STM
        MAST
          _ADR
          _GTF
      SEC0
        _ADR
        SSTM
        _GTM
        _STM
        MAST
          _ADR
          _GTF
      DRMP
    SAT2
      _ADR
      PRI0
        _ADR
        SPTM
        _GTM
        _STM
        MAST
          _ADR
          _GTF
      SEC0
        _ADR
        SSTM
        _GTM
        _STM
        MAST
          _ADR
          _GTF
      DRMP
    IDE0
      _ADR
      A090
      [ ]
      ID20
      [ ]
      IDTS
      IDTP
      ID22
      UMSS
      UMSP
      IDEP
      IDES
      GTM_
      U2T_
      T2U_
      T2D_
      STM_
      GTF_
      PRI0
        _ADR
        _GTM
        _STM
        MAST
          _ADR
          _GTF
        SLAV
          _ADR
          _GTF
      SEC0
        _ADR
        _GTM
        _STM
        MAST
          _ADR
          _GTF
        SLAV
          _ADR
          _GTF
      DRMP
    IGPU
      _ADR
      GPUR
    XVR0
      _ADR
      PCV0
      _PSW
      _PRW
    XVR1
      _ADR
      PCV1
      _PSW
      _PRW
    XVR2
      _ADR
      PCV2
      _PSW
      _PRW
    SMB0
      _ADR
      SMCF
      [ ]
      SMPM
      SMT1
      SMT2
      SMCA
      [ ]
      SB1_
      SB2_
      SMBB
    LEG0
      _ADR
      PIO0
      HPF0
      SYSR
        _HID
        _UID
        _CRS
      PIC_
        _HID
        _CRS
      DMA1
        _HID
        _CRS
      TMR_
        _HID
        ATT5
        ATT6
        _CRS
      HPET
        _HID
        ATT3
        ATT4
        _STA
        _CRS
      RTC_
        _HID
        ATT0
        ATT1
        _CRS
      SPKR
        _HID
        _CRS
      COPR
        _HID
        _CRS
      FDC0
        _HID
        _STA
        _DIS
        _CRS
        _PRS
        _SRS
      UAR1
        _HID
        _UID
        _STA
        _DIS
        _CRS
        _PRS
        _SRS
        _PRW
      LPT1
        _HID
        _STA
        _DIS
        _CRS
        _PRS
        _SRS
      ECP1
        _HID
        _STA
        _DIS
        _CRS
        _PRS
        _SRS
      KBCT
      [ ]
      P060
      [ ]
      P064
      PS2M
        _HID
        _STA
        _CRS
      PS2K
        _HID
        _STA
        _CRS
      PSMR
        _HID
        _UID
        _STA
        _CRS
      PIRQ
      LPIO
    _INI
    USB0
      _ADR
      _S1D
      _S3D
      _PRW
    USB2
      _ADR
      P020
      [ ]
      U0WK
      _PSW
      _S1D
      _S3D
      _PRW
    AZAD
      _ADR
      _PRW
    MMAC
      _ADR
      _PRW
    NVRB
      _HID
      NVRD
      [ ]
      R_ST
      [ ]
      R_P0
      R_S0
      R_S1
      FNVR
      _DIS
      _STA
      _CRS
    BUFA
    BUFB
    IRQV
    CRS_
    SRS_
    CRSA
    SRSA
    LNK1
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    LNK2
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    LNK3
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    LNK4
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    LNK5
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    LNK6
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    LNK7
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    LNK8
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    LIGP
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    LP2P
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    LUBA
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    LMAC
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    LAZA
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    LPMU
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    LSMB
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    LUB2
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    LIDE
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    LSID
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    LFID
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    BUF1
    BUF2
    BUF3
    BUF4
    BUFF
    BUFH
    BUFI
    IRZ1
    APC1
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    APC2
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    APC3
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    APC4
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    APC5
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    APC6
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    APC7
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    APC8
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    AIGP
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    APCF
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    APCH
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    APMU
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    AAZA
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    APCS
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    APCL
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    APCM
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    APCZ
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _PRS
      _DIS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    APSI
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _DIS
      _PRS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    APSJ
      _HID
      _UID
      _STA
      _DIS
      _PRS
      _CRS
      _SRS
    EXPL
      _HID
      _UID
      _CRS
  SXTM
  [ ]
  SMEM
  MEM_
    _HID
    _CRS
_SI_
  _MSG
  _SST
_TZ_
_REV
_OS_
_OSI
_GL_
_S0_
_S3_
_S4_
_S5_
DEBG
[ ]
DBG1
KBC_
[ ]
KCMD
KBCD
[ ]
KDAT
AWYM
[ ]
[ ]
[ ]
AWYE
[ ]
[ ]
[ ]
[ ]
[ ]
EXTM
[ ]
ROM1
RMS1
ROM2
RMS2
ROM3
RMS3
AMEM
PM1S
[ ]
[ ]
PBTS
[ ]
RTCS
[ ]
PEWS
WAKS
PM1E
[ ]
[ ]
PEWK
[ ]
APA4
[ ]
[ ]
LCTM
LCNM
ELCR
[ ]
ELC1
ELC2
STUS
[ ]
G_ST
GPS0
[ ]
GS00
GS01
GS02
GS03
SMIC
[ ]
SCP_
OSFX
OSFL
STRC
INFO
[ ]
KBDI
RTCW
PS2F
IRFL
DISE
SSHU
PICF
_PIC
SID4
SLG0
SLG1
SLG2
SLG3
SLG4
SLG5
SLG6
SLG7
SLG8
SLG9
SLGA
SID5
SSM0
SSM1
SSM2
SSM3
SSM4
SUA0
SUB0
SX__
SFLG
SID0
SID1
SID2
SID3
_PTS
_WAK
AWY_
  _HID
  _STA
  SMOD
[ ]
IGUB
IGUL
[ ]
PEV0
[ ]
[ ]
XPE0
[ ]
RQD0
PES0
PEP0
[ ]
PEV1
[ ]
[ ]
XPE1
[ ]
RQD1
PES1
PEP1
[ ]
PEV2
[ ]
[ ]
XPE2
[ ]
RQD2
PES2
PEP2
[ ]
SMEN
[ ]
[ ]
SMIO
[ ]
[ ]
HPTF
[ ]
SCPP
[ ]
SMIP
OSTP
WIN1
[ ]
INDP
DATP
GPIO
[ ]
GO01
GO02
GO03
GO04
GO05
[ ]
[ ]
CFG_
[ ]
LDN_
[ ]
IDHI
IDLO
POWC
[ ]
ACTR
[ ]
IOAH
IOAL
IO2H
IO2L
[ ]
INTR
[ ]
INT1
[ ]
DMCH
[ ]
GP40
[ ]
OPT1
OPT2
OPT3
OPT4
ENFG
EXFG
GSRG
SSRG
[ ]
INTA
INTB
INTC
INTD
PCEA
PCEB
PCEC
PCED
SCII
TCOI
INTF
INTQ
INTU
INTS
IS0P
ITID
INTG
INTH
INTJ
INTK
INTL
IGPI
INTN
ISA2
[ ]
UAIO
SNDD
MIDD
MSSD
FDCD
[ ]
PRIO
[ ]
GEN1
GEN2
GEN3
GEN4
GAM1
GAM2
RTC2
[ ]
CM2I
CM2D
[ ]
[ ]
UA1D
UARA
UARB
DISD
CKIO
SLDM
CLSU





Is this what you meant?
```


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That is good info... In the HWMonitor window, did the temperatures have names associated with them??? (i.e. CPU, Core1, Core2 etc)


----------



## ellelaby (May 16, 2011)

Yes under AMD Athlon 7750 Black edition it says:

"temperatures: 
--- Core #0 72*C (158*F) 71*C (157*F) 77*C (169*C)
--- Core #1 72*C (158*F) 71*C (157*F) 77*C (169*C)"

Now they are sitting at since I started writing the temps above:

Core0: 60 (139) 59 (138) 77 (169)
Core1: ~same thing as above~

So basically I checked to see the progress of comments just before I started writing this reply, checked the hardware monitor, closed itunes and a number of websites and these values have dropped (by around 10-15 degrees each except for the third one that always remains 77. 



Under Gigabyte technology it says "temperatures":

TMPIN0 51 (123) 
TMPIN1 76 (168)
TMPIN2 70 (157)

Uggh, they've dropped lower now. Each by 2 or 3 numbers.

Now: 

49 (12) 49 (120) 58 (136)
74 (165) 73 (163) 95 (202)
68 (154) 67 (152) 88 (190)

Also it seems I only have one fan I think as the values for FAN PMW 0 and 2 are 0% 0% 0% for both, but for FAN PMW it is 99% 99% 99%


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay, your CPU is definitely running warm. Could you check your temperatures in the BIOS. (Press the Setup key during the initial POST screen) They should be listed under system health monitor.

Also, are you using the stock CPU cooler?
What is your case fan set up like?
What PSU are you using?
What case are you using?


----------



## ellelaby (May 16, 2011)

Okay I will check the temperatures in the BIOS soon.

I don't know the answers to the last four questions... I'll try and find out though.


----------



## ellelaby (May 16, 2011)

Okay I went to the BIOS temperatures:

Case Opened - Yes
Vcore 1.344V
DDR 1.8V 1.888V
+3.3V 3.344V
+12.V 12.302V
Current system temperature 54*C
Current CPU temperature 68*C
CPU fan speed 4440 RPM
System fan speed 0 RPM

I'll try and find out how to answer the rest of your questions..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Your CPU temperature is very high, and your system temperature is too...

Find out the rest of the information for me but also,

Check your computer for dust buildup in the CPU heatsink.
Verify all fans are functioning and are not clogged with dust.
If your computer is clogged with dust, clean it out thoroughly with compressed air (never use a vacuum). Pay close attention to any finned heatsink, especially the CPU heatsink. You will be able to identify it as it should be the largest heatsink with a fan on it in the case.


----------



## ellelaby (May 16, 2011)

does that mean I need to open my case up and have a look? So I just blow the compressed air over the dusty areas? Also says my warranty will be void if I open the case... Though I doubt the warranty would be for more than a year or two, I'd have to find out... But yeah I'll find out the other stuff. So the cpu, etc, is at a very high temperature? Could it just be dust? I've looked through the holes and it seems like its dusty... or could it be a hardware issue? Also how many fans are meant to be working? For some reason I have a feeling only one is...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you still have a valid warranty contact the manufacturer/retailer.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Your computer's warranty is likely only a year. Did you purchase this computer from a system builder or is it an OEM (HP, DELL, etc). If it is an OEM could you give us the brand and model number?? 

Yes, dust can build up inside the computer blocking airflow over components and insulating them, which in turn will cause them to overheat. You will have to open the case to clean the dust out.

All of the fans should be working.


----------



## ellelaby (May 16, 2011)

I appreciate the replies guys!

Yeah he was one of those custom builders. I mean the computer has worked fantastic all this time with no problems whatsoever and I know at least how to keep all the software under control to keep it running smoothly, so I could never tell if there were any problems until it started turning itself off. Interestingly it hasn't re-booted itself for about 4 days now. I think I might call him up and ask to see if the warranty is still going, if not I'll see what he says about the computer running at a high temp, but he'll probably try to convince me to come in (i don't know).


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You would be surprised at how easy it is to clean the dust out of your system... That is the number one cause of overheating in computers.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

This thread has been closed due to inactivity.
If you are the Original Poster and require more assistance with this issue, please contact me or any HW MOD and we will reopen the thread.
Thank-you,
~GZ


----------

